# Best Coverage Foundation?



## PurpleStrawberi (Dec 27, 2011)

I have blotchy skin, and I would like a foundation that would cover more.  Please, I don't need comments telling me not to cover my freckles.  When I wear concealer it makes me feel like I have a mask on.  If it's for sensetive skin, all the better!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 27, 2011)

From what I hear freckles are near impossible to cover.  I think you would need a highly pigmented concealer like amazing cosmetics concealer,etc and a full coverage foundation like either a theater foundation from ben nye,kryolan or revlon colorstay has great coverage too


----------



## AliciaMLay (Dec 28, 2011)

It's true, a liquid alone won't cover freckles completely, not even the most full coverage foundation. Mehron tattoo cover does an amazing job, but it can feel heavy. You could try using a liquid and then patting small amounts only where you need it. Might cut down on the mask feel! You can try MAC's Studio Fix Fluid for the coverage, but I hate to recommend that one for daily use. It's not designed for everyday wear, ESP for sensitive skin. Have you looked into an airbrush machine, like an Iwata with Dinair foundation? Airbrush makeup sits on top of the skin, so it won't blend into nothing and can cover tattoos, anything. This might be your best bet!


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 28, 2011)

My recommendation for you is MAC Full Coverage Foundation. Its a cream cake foundation with which you can either go opaque or sheer. One of my friends got best results after using it. Do give it a try.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 28, 2011)

estee lauder maximum cover camouflage foundation..not the double wear, but the older thinner tube. i think it's discontinued (sadly) but i found mine at a CCO.. they had plenty of backup there, too.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have like... giraffe mask freckles, but I end up with a fair amount from my summer work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you don't like most concealer, I hope you won't mind my sharing this, but this works for me. Usually what I do is use my Revlon PhotoReady concealer (in their lightest shade) and use a coat of that over the freckled zones. Then I apply bronze primer/blusher primer. After that, I go over it with Chanel Vitalumiere or Revlon PhotoReady (again, in the lightest shade since I otherwise have translucent skin) Foundation, and add another coat of the concealer and blend it in before doing powder or blusher. You definitely cannot see the freckles!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 28, 2011)

> estee lauder maximum cover camouflage foundation..not the double wear, but the older thinner tube. i think it's discontinued (sadly) but i found mine at a CCO.. they had plenty of backup there, too.


 I use the doublewear all over my face &amp; dot the maximum coverage foundation where I really need it. I have the newer maximum coverage one though, not the older one which I heard is way better. This still works for me though.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the doublewear all over my face &amp; dot the maximum coverage foundation where I really need it. I have the newer maximum coverage one though, not the older one which I heard is way better. This still works for me though.



i heard the new one greases up faster, and isn't as hardcore in covering up. the older one, the one i have, is honestly the bomb. it makes my face look flawless (10+ years of acne over here)! i'm sad they replaced it :/ glad the new one works for you though!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 1, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by AdrienneÂ  I use the doublewear all over my face &amp; dot the maximum coverage foundation where I really need it. I have the newer maximum coverage one though, not the older one which I heard is way better. This still works for me though. i heard the new one greases up faster, and isn't as hardcore in covering up. the older one, the one i have, is honestly the bomb. it makes my face look flawless (10+ years of acne over here)! i'm sad they replaced it :/ glad the new one works for you though!Â


 I'm glad too. I hate when a product works perfectly fine &amp; they reformulate it. I think the old tube was way better judging by the pictures. I might hit CCO &amp; see if they have the older stuff to test it out. I only use a small drop or two on my cheek blemishes from acne. The newer one didn't blow me away but it worked good enough for me not to have to return it.


----------



## PiggyDog (Jan 1, 2012)

I've heard good things about Derma Blend....

I think I'm going to try it....


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PiggyDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard good things about Derma Blend....
> 
> I think I'm going to try it....



i tried dermablend's smooth indulgence foundation! it's great if you don't have a lot o fine lines or deep, visible pores cause unfortunately it settles in those. it is however hypoallergenic and non-comedogenic however. i switches primers recently and might give this guy another shot myself since i still have it. good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@adrienne: i know what you mean. why change something good, right? gah. i walked past an EL stand at macy's yesterday and tried the new doublewear, it feels very similar (good) but it has a teensy less coverage. my main concern reading reviews was reading about the staying power of the new formula, so of course i can't judge much on that.. definitely check CCO, i only paid around $20 for a FS tube!!!


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Jan 1, 2012)

You should totally try the makeup artist's grade foundation like Kroyolan &amp; Cinema Secrets. I have some dark marks and hyperpigmentation I am working on and I love the Cinema Secrets for the days I need a flawless look.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 2, 2012)

I've tried Derma Blend. It looked amazing but the shades were a tad too orange for me. I really wanted to love it bc my face looked nearly flawless but alas it was not for me.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 2, 2012)

CoverFX Cream Compact.


----------



## tamz0569 (Mar 25, 2012)

estee lauder maximum coverage foundation


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cream foundations are the ones that cover best


----------



## Kdubsgrl (Apr 3, 2012)

i want the original maximum coverage from EL what does CCO stand for?


----------



## taraxoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

The Clinique Foundation is amazing. Laura Mercier foundation is good however the price is high. I think that the Maybeline matte mousse foundation is also quite good.


----------



## amstern (Jul 26, 2012)

Laura Mercier Silk Cream Foundation has amazing coverage and has such a natural finish that it won't look like you're wearing a ton of makeup.


----------

